

Support the FSF to make your voice for software freedom heard - Tsiolkovsky
http://www.fsf.org/appeal/2012/

======
geofft
I'd recommend donating to organizations that are actually making software
freedom happen by writing and maintaining free software. Ubuntu (finally!) has
a donation link when you click to download the installer:

[http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desk...](http://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/questions?distro=desktop&bits=32&release=latest)

You can also donate to some other distro like Debian, or to your favorite
upstream project. But very little, if any, of donations to the FSF go directly
to free software, and most of it goes to political viewpoints you may or may
not agree with and to fights with people who are writing free software.

------
paulhauggis
Why isn't Stallman donating more money? He makes a ton in speaking fees at
various universities.

~~~
givan
He does something more important than donating money, because you can't do
what he does you can donate money.

